# need help locating a Tiger Tank track



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi all, i am looking for a 1:35 scale Pre-assembled track to fit a Sturmtiger. Sturmtigers where built from a Tiger chassis so i bet that a Tiger track would fit it. So does anyone know where to find one?


----------



## eronel55 (Apr 29, 2005)

pre built? hmmmmm. do the tracks need to be functional? i can't say that i know of any other than the 1 piece vinyl tracks that academy and tamiya usually include in their kits. of course, the only way to get on of these is to buy the kit -- save the rest for spare parts. pre-built wise, i think that may be your best bet. they do not sell these separate except as replacements for lost parts. 

on the instructions for tamiya kits, there is an area that lists the part numbers of the kit (by sprue - or in the case of these tracks, by part). several years ago i was working on a tamiya '64 volkswagon --- put it aside for about 3 years and when i came back to it i found that i had misplaced one of the sprues. i called tamiya and - for a reasonable amount of money, they sent me a brand new replacement sprue in about a week or so. saved me from buying a whole other kit. if you knew someone with this kit you could get the part number for the tracks and call tamiya and tell them that you lost this part. you could probably get one that way ---though personally - i really hate vinyl tracks - they do not 'hang' the way real tracks would. you have to use nylon filament to 'pin down' the sections that are 'springing up'. i prefer separate links myself -- more trouble but the effect is worth it -- my opinion. of course the vinyl tracks may suit you just fine.

another soultion you might consider is the separate track links that dragon is including in their new kits. they call them 'magic track' --- they are superbly detailed and they will snap together -- still a little tedious but not as bad as other separate links. --- i don't know if dragon has produced a sturmtiger with these and frankly, i'm not sure of what the track pattern looks like --- are they the same as a tiger? - i'd guess probably not.

finally --- if you should decide to break down for a set of separate links, be forewarned, the set is usually as much if not more that the kit. modelkasten makes tracks molded in metal which require pieces of wire to join each track to the next. 
anyways, if you are really stuck on a 'pre-built' track, the vinyl ones are probably gonna be it -- unless there is something out there that i haven't stumbled across --- and that is very possible! if the tracks need to be functional, you willprobably need to go with separate links -- i dont think the vinyl ones will roll very well --- but then again, i've never tried that.

----good luck
- eronel


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, snaps would work to, i just dont want to have to glue each one of those little bastards together. 100 per side :/


----------

